# Our little pack just grew by 1



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

Wow he is so handsome!! Congratulations!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

He’s a very handsome boy. Sandy is one lucky girl :x BTW does Sandy’s boyfriend have a name??


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He's very handsome. I am looking forward to more of your great pictures.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

LynnC said:


> BTW does Sandy’s boyfriend have a name??


Thanks. We're calling him SB here (*S*andy's *B*oyfriend) for now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's a good looking boy, Congratulations!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

First thing I thought of when I read, “Sandy’s boyfriend”, was John Travolta as Danny Zuko, Sandy’s boyfriend from Grease. Weird because I’ve never even watched Grease, just bits and pieces. Oh man, now I can’t get, “You’re the One That I Want”, out of my head. :doh:


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

kwhit said:


> Oh man, now I can’t get, “You’re the One That I Want”, out of my head. :doh:


Oh no! Now I do.

Uhg. :|


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

From this evening.


----------



## Val King (Jun 23, 2016)

good looking dog!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, I think they'll make a great couple!!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

SB is very handsome.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations, he is stunning. Where did he come from?


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> Congratulations, he is stunning. Where did he come from?



Thank you. Although I had nothing to do with it... 

I'm sorry, but I'd like to keep where he came from private. 




.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Joe, you'll need to update your signature pictures to included "SB"... :wink2::grin2:


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice looking guy. The question isn't where did he come from but why is this dog changing hands and have to make that big emotional adjustment? I hold my tongue on the rest of the paragraph. I just hope he is in a better place. I'm sure he is. Happy tail wags.

dlm ny country


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I have to remember how I did that... 






soxOZ said:


> Hey Joe, you'll need to update your signature pictures to included "SB"... :wink2::grin2:


----------

